# Nail Marbling - First Attempt



## makeupbyjelena (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi!

Today i marbled my nails for the first time and i love it! :-D I'm sure i'm gonna do nails marbling very often from now on. 

Nail polishes i used are:

- Primark - blue and purple

- Doeborah Milano - pearly white/pale pink shade 580

What's your favorite style in nails-marbling?


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2010)

I've never actually seen it done. Is it a difficult technique?


----------



## makeupbyjelena (Sep 12, 2010)

No, it's actually quite simple but can a bit messy though.  I put a few drops of the nail polishes into a cup of water and then mixed colors with a toothpick. Then i put a bit of a lotion on my finger around my nail (not on the nail, only on the skin to remove later the colors from my finger easily) and then put my finger into the cup. The colors apply themselves on the nail but since they also apply on the finger i removed it with nail polish remover after the application.  And that's it.  But i'm planning to make a tutorial in the pictures and then it'll be easier to explain.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 12, 2010)

I love marbled polish! I don't water marble because the cleanup is really annoying. I admire your patience. :] I usually just using a dotting tool to marble. It gets the job done pretty well.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2010)

I learned something new today! Thanks.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

I use it too. I like to marble when I want to get rid of my nail polish. 4+ drops of polish for one nail? Crazy. Although you can dip more than one finger in the cup at one time, but I like "choosing" my designs.

Also, make sure the nail polish are slow dryers in order for your to swirl around before it "dries" on top of the water. You have to play around with the water temperature to find what helps keep the polish from drying faster.


----------



## makeupbyjelena (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments! 

Today i did new marbling and posted on my blog a tutorial in pictures how to do it. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

I tried water marbling and it was too much of a mess. I havent gotten the hang of it.


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks awesome! I wanna try it, Sounds a tad tricky though!


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Sep 20, 2010)

Good job!!!

I tried it, and made a huge mess!!


----------



## leah970 (Oct 9, 2010)

This sounds cool. It does sound messy though. Anybody got other nail art ideas? Im just getting into it and am into experiementing with new kinds of stuff.

I tried nail lace and nail stickers. They are pretty neat too. I would love to hear your ideas


----------



## katana (Oct 9, 2010)

I love this marbling effect, I just don't like how much polish it uses. It's alot more then any other nail art effects.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Dec 14, 2010)

I love water marbling! This is my most recent one. (I'm very into the purplish greige polish)


----------



## katana (Dec 14, 2010)

I love the colour combo you used! Pretty!



> Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love water marbling! This is my most recent one. (I'm very into the purplish greige polish)


----------

